# Epica,Scar Symmetry,Blackguard,and Mutiny Within



## 7StringGuy5150 (Dec 17, 2010)

so my buddy invited me to go to the show with him tomorrow(actually 2night)...and i was wondering if any1 has seen this tour run and how is it?
I'm mainly going 2 see Mutiny Within and Scar Symmetry...hopefully i can meet the dudes from both bands


----------



## LLink2411 (Dec 17, 2010)

I heard MW dropped out of the tour a while ago.

I was going to go to the show when that tour was down here, but I just didn't feel like going to Sunset Blvd two times in the same week.


----------



## WickedSymphony (Dec 17, 2010)

I went to the one on sunset, haha. Unfortunately I wasn't feeling too hot (still not, actually) so I went to go sit outside for a bit of Epica's set, but the rest of the show was really great. Mutiny Within has been replaced by The Agonist, by the way. First 3 bands played about 45 minute sets (Scar Symmetry had extra time and managed to play about 9-10 songs), and Epica played for almost 2 hours.

I'll say this much, Scar Symmetry alone made going worth it, even though I mainly went for Epica. They only have one guitar player with them right now since the other broke his arm or something, but they still covered all the parts fine and sounded awesome as hell. 

And if you're looking to meet dudes from the bands, Roberth was outside having a smoke and chatting with people during Epica's set, pretty cool dude.


----------



## Van (Dec 17, 2010)

I went the night scar symmetry got their new tattoos across the street 
I'd definitely go, Scar Symmetry had a pretty short set and Epica's was ridiculously long (the kept doing encores.."last song.." "ok one more" "wanna hear another song?")
And Blackguards always good.
As mentioned above, the band members like hanging out, I got to meet the bassist from Scar Symmetry, and my friend had his picture taken with The Agonist lady..


----------



## SirMyghin (Dec 17, 2010)

Van said:


> I went the night scar symmetry got their new tattoos across the street
> I'd definitely go, Scar Symmetry had a pretty short set and Epica's was ridiculously long (the kept doing encores.."last song.." "ok one more" "wanna hear another song?")



Dang that would murder me, Epica is just too much for me. Too much going on at once.


----------



## WickedSymphony (Dec 17, 2010)

Van said:


> I'd definitely go, Scar Symmetry had a pretty short set and Epica's was ridiculously long (the kept doing encores.."last song.." "ok one more" "wanna hear another song?")



Yea, when I was sitting outside I heard they were already playing their encore so I went back in and their encore lasted an hour 

They saved all of their 8-10+ minute songs for the encore, haha.


----------



## DarkSaga (Dec 18, 2010)

HAHAHA i went to the San Francisco show and Epica was not really that good so my buddies and I bounced, but definitely go just to see Scar Symmetry! They put on an awesome fucking show even though the second guitar player,Jonas, broke his arm a week earlier trying to do a drunken karate kick and they are super nice and hangout after their set or you can hangout at the merch booth with Jonas the whole time hahaha
Here are some pics:


----------



## scottro202 (Dec 18, 2010)

I was going to see the band downstairs at the venue, but I stayed for most of Blackguard's set, all of Scar Symmetry, and the first song off Epica's set. Blackguard and Scar Symmetry were both awesome, and Epica was...epic(a?). Simone Simmons is flawless live 



Spoiler



Scotty has "celebrity crushes" on many female metal singers, Angela Gassaw, Christina Scabbia, Simone Simmons, Maria Brink...


----------



## Nights_Blood (Dec 19, 2010)

What was Scar Symmetry's set like? Mostly DMD and PBP?

I'll kick myself if they played Holographic Universe. Though not likely with one guitar player.


----------



## WickedSymphony (Dec 20, 2010)

Nights_Blood said:


> What was Scar Symmetry's set like? Mostly DMD and PBP?



The Iconoclast 
Morphogenesis 
Pitch Black Progress 
Mind Machine 
Ascension Chamber 
Reborn 
Frequencyshifter 
The Path of Least Resistance 
The Illusionist 

Is what I pulled off Google from another show, but it's pretty much what I remember them playing at the Sunset show as well. Though they added Chaosweaver at the end for us.


----------



## Nights_Blood (Dec 20, 2010)

WickedSymphony said:


> The Iconoclast
> Morphogenesis
> Pitch Black Progress
> Mind Machine
> ...




That's kinda lame. Pretty sure that was almost the exact same set they played at the Galaxy about 2-3 months ago with the exceptions being "Path of Least Resistance" and "Reborn" (I do love that song though). IIRC, Chaosweaver was the closer then as well. Suddenly I don't regret not going as much.


----------



## WickedSymphony (Dec 20, 2010)

It was my first time seeing them live for me, so I'm happy either way.


----------

